# SB Videos- Southbend Compound Large Dial Upgrade by HALLIGAN



## HMF (Jan 6, 2013)

Credit: These videos came from www.YouTube.com User Halligan142
http://www.youtube.com/user/Halligan142?feature=watch

Part I
[video=youtube_share;2BJ6_8Xk1IU]http://youtu.be/2BJ6_8Xk1IU[/video]

Part II
[video=youtube_share;DwgzCHfIXUo]http://youtu.be/DwgzCHfIXUo[/video]

PART III
[video=youtube_share;BAyUfPn2bck]http://youtu.be/BAyUfPn2bck[/video]

PART IV
[video=youtube_share;tm6H_9qp_0E]http://youtu.be/tm6H_9qp_0E[/video]

PART V
[video=youtube_share;sdddj-99DqI]http://youtu.be/sdddj-99DqI[/video]

PART VI
[video=youtube_share;a2w-_jhSB5Y]http://youtu.be/a2w-_jhSB5Y[/video]

PART VII
[video=youtube_share;Tjk_ZsQIQrA]http://youtu.be/Tjk_ZsQIQrA[/video]


----------



## atwatterkent (Jan 6, 2013)

I watched the first video and found it very informative as I'm working on the same modification.
Finding 2 1/2 hours to watch it all is the challenge.


----------

